# Sensores de aparcamiento chino



## casicasi (Abr 1, 2021)

Este sensor volumétrico dual, es decir, cada lado detecta la distancia atraves de líneas de led y en el centro te va indicando la distancia con 2display de 7 segmentos.
Mi pregunta es, ¿ Como saco "SOLO" la señal del último led de cada esquina? Es decir si solo marca el sensor derecho solo se ilumina el último led y si es el sensor izquierdo solo el último led de la izq y si son los dos a la vez, pues... Los dos últimos.
El problema es que en el C.I. no sale referencia ninguna.
¿Sabéis cómo funciona y como hacerlo??
Pd. Los LED de barras están sellados.
Un saludo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 1, 2021)

Hola, habría que ver si la señal con la que excitan los LEDs es continua o pulsante, porque tratándose de tantos LEDs, no me extrañaría que el controlador haga un barrido.
Para tomar la señal, mide entre GND y la señal que va al LED que quieres tomar señal, que valor entrega.
Lo ideal es medirlo con osciloscopio.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 1, 2021)

14 LED mas 2 display de 7 segmentos todo eso controlado por 12 pines, casi 100% seguro que es multiplexado. Tendrás que ver cuales son los pines que controlan los bloques y cuales los segmentos, de ahí aplicar lógica para extraer la información que requieres.

Si el bloque de LED de la derecha esta activado y el segmento que quiero también entonces esta prendido el LED que busco. De ahí ya puedes seguir diseñando la lógica para extraer la información ¿ Alguien dijo una compuerta AND ? 

Como te dijeron, un osciloscopio ayuda mucho.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 1, 2021)

parece algo tonto pero un taladro con una broca podria servir para dañar a proposito los leds que requieras dañar, obvio que  por un costado.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 1, 2021)

Yo entendí que solo quiere el último led


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 1, 2021)

Yo entiendo que habla de sacar la señal para usarla externamente, no eliminar el LED. (Por cierto me olvide mencionar que necesitara, aparte de la compuerta AND invertir una de las señales).


----------



## Scooter (Abr 1, 2021)

Pues te la juegas pero ve probando con un polímetro como se encienden los últomos pines y luego...
e apuesto algo a que está multiplexado.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 1, 2021)

Difícil 🙄.

Osciloscopio y un micro para resolver eso.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 1, 2021)

Se apaga el circuito y se intentan encender los leds inyectando tensión. Por eso digo "te la juegas", porque eso puede romper el circuito. En marcha no lo vas a cazar con un polímetro ni loco.
Haría falta un analizador lógico sincronizado con una cámara de alta velocidad o algo así.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 1, 2021)

Otra alternativa es conectar un optoacoplador en dónde se quiere tomar señal del LED.
Seguramente el LED no encienda luego de esa conexión, porque los optos, tienen una tensión de conducción más baja.
Pero de esa manera obtienes una señal que si bien, viene multiplexada, puedes rectificar y filtrar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Otra alternativa es conectar un optoacoplador en dónde se quiere tomar señal del LED.


 
Y probar de ponerlos en serie quizás achicando resistencia limitadora de corriente ?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 1, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Otra alternativa es conectar un optoacoplador en dónde se quiere tomar señal del LED.
> Seguramente el LED no encienda luego de esa conexión, porque los optos, tienen una tensión de conducción más baja.
> Pero de esa manera obtienes una señal que si bien, viene multiplexada, puedes rectificar y filtrar.


Esa idea me gusta más. Poco invasiva
Yo usaría un osciloscopio y usar un micro pero eso es algo ya más avanzado.

El opto es más fácil para alguien que no tiene. Tanto conocimiento 👍🏽


----------



## casicasi (Abr 2, 2021)

Os agradezco a todos la ideas y sigo recogiendo ideas, la desgracia me llega a que no tengo un oscilo, conocéis alguno muy barato en el mercado??
Lo del opto... No lo llego a comprender ya que no tengo acceso a los pines de los led, salvo a los 12 pines que comenta switchxxi.
Y lo del taladro.... La verdad es que comencé a rascar pero en epoxi no me da ninguna seguridad de no atravesar la placa, jejeje.
Un saludo


switchxxi dijo:


> Yo entiendo que habla de sacar la señal para usarla externamente, no eliminar el LED. (Por cierto me olvide mencionar que necesitara, aparte de la compuerta AND invertir una de las señales).


Así es.
De todas las formas os explico porque he optado por este sensor chino, por barato lo primero.
La idea es solo utilizar un sensor ultrasónico barato y un circuito barato para detectar si realmente han cogido mis 2 cubos de basura o solo uno, detrás de cada circuito de estos circuitos poner en cada uno un contador de esos que venden baratos añadiéndole, esto ya lo tengo, un temporizador que si el cubo no está durante 3s se activa un relé.
Tal vez todo esto se pedirá hacer con un pic pero a tanto no llego y lo voy haciendo por partes.
Espero no haberos aburrido y hecho perder el tiempo.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 2, 2021)

por curiosidad estuve buscando que tipo de sensor traen esos kits de aparcamiento y no encontré nada técnico, alguien sabe que como funcionan?
es decir... si son analógicos o digitales(PWM)?, infrarrojos o inductivos?
lo mas fácil que se me hace para ese proyecto es investigar como usar esos sensores con un arduino. (no se requiere de mucha experiencia)

EDIT:
ya encontré algo... parece que son ultrasónicos, yo buscaría en Google o YouTube "arduino sensor de distancia ultrasonico" te tomara un tiempo en comprar lo que se requiere y como 15minutos armarlo.


----------



## casicasi (Abr 2, 2021)

papirrin dijo:


> por curiosidad estuve buscando que tipo de sensor traen esos kits de aparcamiento y no encontré nada técnico, alguien sabe que como funcionan?
> es decir... si son analógicos o digitales(PWM)?, infrarrojos o inductivos?
> lo mas fácil que se me hace para ese proyecto es investigar como usar esos sensores con un arduino. (no se requiere de mucha experiencia)
> 
> ...


Éste en concreto tiene salida digital y analógica, el lunes subo foto de la "Cpu".
La digital supongo que la está usando para el tema de los led y display y la analógica para el buzz que lleva.
Sensores ultrasonicos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 2, 2021)

🤣 no había que hacer nada extraño con el opto.

Solo era poner encima de led.

Me da la impresión que no sabes electrónica.


----------



## casicasi (Abr 2, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> 🤣 no había que hacer nada extraño con el opto.
> 
> Solo era poner encima de led.
> 
> Me da la impresión que no sabes electrónica.


El LED está sellado, no hay acceso a patillaje o existe un opto que funcione con la luz que emite el LED??


----------



## papirrin (Abr 2, 2021)

buscaste en youtube lo que te recomendé?, hay tutoriales realmente sencillos para que hagas tu proyecto  puedes aprender a modificar el código del arduino, en costo puede ser que a la larga te salga mas barato.
tambien puedes usar el arduino con un sensor de Infrarojo como estos:


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 2, 2021)

Hasta donde yo sé si se puede editar un opto con luz normal.
Siempre y cuando esté muy pegado al display.

No esperes 1m de distancia.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 2, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Hasta donde yo sé si se puede editar un opto con luz normal.


hasta donde yo se los optoacopladores abiertos, que entiendo a esos se podrian referir, son infrarrojos y no creo que sirvan.

ver esto:





el ky-032 es mejor ante  el sol por si va a estar en el exterior.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 2, 2021)

yo se que son infrarrojos pero cuando era yo joven e ingenuo había hecho un transmisor IR con leds comunes 
obviamente los que mejor me dieron resultado eran los de alto brillo, verde, azul, rojo.
los que peor resultado dieron eran los normales difusos verde, amarillo, rojo.

los optoacopladores que use fueron de un mouse viejo de bolita que tenia muchos que estaban en la basura.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Abr 2, 2021)

Y si usa fotoceldas de 3mm sobre los leds con su respectivo circuito ... creo que funcionaria.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 2, 2021)

Digo yo, ¿ no es mas fácil comprar uno de estos ?:


Deberían ser mas baratos que los sensores de estacionamiento y no hay que andar haciendo cosas raras.

El  sensor fotoeléctrico también es buena idea, solo hay que ser cuidadoso de modular la señal para saber que lo que se recibe es la señal que enviamos y no una señal externa afectando al sensor. También hay que mirar que los cubos de basura reflejen la luz infrarroja, si lo hacen muy pobremente la distancia de sensado se reduce muchísimo.


----------



## casicasi (Abr 3, 2021)

He estado mirando el tema de Arduino y sensores.
Me aconsejáis que tipo de Arduino, hay muchos y la programación es complicada?

Si pensáis que este foro no es el adecuado, me lo decís.

Un saludo.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 3, 2021)

Si no sabes ya no le muevas.

Mejor ponte a estudiar programación en C.

Y ahí cuando sepas algo le picas al Arduino.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 3, 2021)

Amigo... toma el voltaje de el ultimo led es mas facil


----------



## casicasi (Abr 3, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Amigo... toma el voltaje de el ultimo led es mas facil


El lunes sin falta voy hacer todo lo posible por hacer esto, espero no atravesar la placa, jajaja, como ves en la imagen está totalmente sellada.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 3, 2021)

con una pistola de calor lo calientas.. y con una cuchilla cortas el plástico... pones cinta de carrocero sobre las partes que no quieres calentar  asi llegas al led... posiblemente sea smd


----------



## casicasi (Abr 3, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Si no sabes ya no le muevas.
> 
> Mejor ponte a estudiar programación en C.
> 
> Y ahí cuando sepas algo le picas al Arduino.


Como me gusta correr voy a por Arduino, ahora pregunto:
Hay kit de principiantes con un montón de módulos, me he decantado por este:
ELEGOO Conjunto Avanzado de Iniciación Compatible con Arduino IDE con Tutorial en Español y UNO R3 Placa, Relé, Modulo de Fuente de Alimentación, Pantalla LCD 1602, Motor Paso a Paso, Breadboard, etc.: Amazon.es: Electrónica    o     ELEGOO Conjunto Mas Completo y Avanzado de Iniciación Compatible con Arduino IDE Mega 2560 con Guías Tutorial en Español y Conjunto con Placa Controladora Mega 2560 R3, Servomotor, Motor Paso a Paso: Amazon.es: Electrónica 
Cuál pensáis?


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 3, 2021)

casicasi dijo:


> El lunes sin falta voy hacer todo lo posible por hacer esto, espero no atravesar la placa, jajaja, como ves en la imagen está totalmente sellada.


Tomas un multímetro y lo pones en la escala de diodos, eliges dos de los pines que mas bronca le tengas (aunque lo ideal es empezar por el primero y el segundo para ser mas prolijo) y pones en ellos las dos puntas del multímetro, observa si se enciende algún LED (Un espejo u otra persona puede ser de ayuda).

Si no se enciende nada, da vueltas las puntas y vuelve a medir los mismos dos puntos.

Si se enciende alguno de los LED -puede ser de las barras o de los dígitos- deja una de las puntas y mueve la otra al siguiente pin, si se enciende otro LED la punta que no moviste esta en uno de los pines comunes y la polaridad de esa punta te indicara si es cátodo o ánodo común.

Ya sabiendo eso, y con la punta del multímetro en el pin común ve pin por pin, todo aquel que encienda un LED anótalo como segmento, los restantes serán los comunes.

Ya casi tienes todo, solo te falta saber que común pertenece a que sección (Son 4, barra izquierda, dígito izquierdo, dígito derecho, barra derecha) y cual de los segmentos pertenece al LED que quieres usar como señal.

También puede que el multimetro no llegue a iluminar los LED, ahora te toca probar.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 3, 2021)

pues no es tan usar forzosamente arduino puedes usar cualquier micro hasta un pic12f675 de 8 patitas programado en C.

lo que tienes que haer es:
1.- detectar el pin tierra y GND del display.
2.- ver que pines son los de multiplexor.
3.-identificar que pines son los de datos.
eso se hace con un osciloscopio y si te gusta hacerlo por las piedritas trazando señal o mejor aun usando la tarjeta de audio de la computadora y usando Audacity para ver como es la forma de onda.

ya que tengas idea de como trabaja la señal puedes deducir como se multiplexa la señal el micro lo único que va a hacer es funcionar como un vulgar demultiplexor, Ni cristal de cuarzo necesitas.

pero eso ya son ligas mayores.

lo que puedes hacer es tomarseñal del ultimo led eso lo haces cortando la resina.

pero lo mas fácil o bueno lo que YO hubiera hecho para no dañar el display y si no supiera programar micros era usar un optoacoplador de un mouse viejo que son cuadraditos y su incidencia de luz es en un costado.

lo pegaba con cinta de aislar, conectado a un 74LS14 y era todo.

no había que reinventar la rueda.


----------



## analogico (Abr 3, 2021)

los 2 primeros resultados del buscador😑

no es exactamente
el mismo modelo. pero puede que sean los mismos integrados
https://www.electroschematics.com/secrets-of-car-reverse-parking-sensors/





y aca el análisis con osciloscopio




__





						Reverse Engineering Car Parking Sensors
					

It has been two years since my last post as i can see from the date but finally it seems i found the time to come back. The idea of reverse engine




					www.candrian.gr
				







y los sensores por dentro


----------



## casicasi (Abr 3, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> pues no es tan usar forzosamente arduino puedes usar cualquier micro hasta un pic12f675 de 8 patitas programado en C.
> 
> lo que tienes que haer es:
> 1.- detectar el pin tierra y GND del display.
> ...


Sinceramente me parece genial las ideas, la de audacity la probaré y lo del mouse también pero con más tiempo.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 3, 2021)

interesante un 74hc164 pudiera ser


----------



## J2C (Abr 3, 2021)

.

Ese display es multiplexado y no es necesario tocar nada, solo desoldar con cuidado las 12 conexiones que posee a la placa de impreso. Esas conexiones están 6 a cada lado del impreso, entre el integrado y el borde del impreso.

Es del estilo de 4 dígitos de 7 segmentos con el punto decimal (no necesariamente usado) en los dos dígitos centrales;  ambos dígitos centrales poseen la distribución estándar en cambio los dígitos laterales poseen una distribución distinta, más al estilo de medidor de nivel. El integrado posiblemente sea un microcontrolador que se encarga de traducir la información recibida y mostrarla en el display.

Para conocer que contacto corresponde a que (digito o segmento) se requiere *mucha paciencia* y *cero ansiedad* !!!.  Lleva tiempo, uno debe tener papel y lápiz/lapicera a mano, un multimetro/tester predispuesto para medir diodos, dibujar el display del lado de los contactos y el frontal, señalizar tanto en el display como en el dibujo sobre el papel la parte superior por si lo damos vuelta para mirar.

Dado que el multímetro en la posición de medir diodos entrega aproximadamente 9V y muestra *OL* (*circuito abierto*) ó una tensión expresada en milivolt's correspondiente a la caída de tensión de los diodos/led's polarizados en directa en un principio no necesitaremos dar vuelta el display para ver que se ha encendido tenuemente.
Comenzamos colocando una de las puntas en un extremo y con la otra vamos buscando donde hay lectura distinta de *OL*, si no aparece ninguna damos vuelta la polaridad de las puntas y realizamos todo el proceso nuevamente, Si tampoco aparece lectura vamos al contacto siguiente del extremo y repetimos todo el procedimiento anterior. Esto se debe hacer sucesivamente hasta que al menos aparezca una lectura distinta de *OL*.

Una vez que tenemos una lectura distinta de *OL*, hemos logrado detectar un led ó segmento de algún dígito. En este punto es posible comenzar a realizar las anotaciones sobre los dibujos que realizamos previamente de cuál segmento y dígito se ha encendido. Luego seguir con el resto de los contactos y siempre parar/anotar cuando tengamos lectura distinta de *OL*. Una vez terminados de controlar todos los contactos se pasa al siguiente.

Se que parece largo y tedioso, les aseguro que lo es más escribirlo que probarlo!!!. Por que una vez que detecten los 7/8 segmentos de uno de los dígitos luego será mucho más fácil conocer cuáles son los otros dígitos.



Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Así lo he realizado en uno doble de un calefactor para baño dado que no conseguía el datasheet.


----------



## casicasi (Abr 3, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> Ese display es multiplexado y no es necesario tocar nada, solo desoldar con cuidado las 12 conexiones que posee a la placa de impreso. Esas conexiones están 6 a cada lado del impreso, entre el integrado y el borde del impreso.
> 
> ...


Me has dejado.... Flipao.
Iré probando y os contaré.


----------



## J2C (Abr 3, 2021)

@casicasi a los segmentos llamalos así:

​
Aunque solo tendrás un DP entre los dos dígitos. A los led's de los costados también nombralos con las letras desde A hasta G teniendo en cuenta de usar la misma norma tipo de menor a mayor o viceversa en ambos.



Ese procedimiento es como cuando hacemos la Ingeniería Inversa de una plaqueta de la cual no podemos conseguir el diagrama esquemático, en este caso es un componente compuesto y fácil de poder hacerlo, lo harás sin destruirlo.


Has colocado dos imágenes, pero cuando puedas coloca dos mas de ambos laterales que aún no has posteado. Capaz que obtenemos alguna ayuda.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin (Abr 3, 2021)

Me perdi de mucho... lei rapidamente y parece que hay indecision... propongo que intentes modificar el sensor que tienes... si sobrevive y obtienes lo que buscas... asunto resuelto.
En caso de que se dañe y quieras continuar con el proyecto ya no compres otro, segun sea la facilidad de comprar en cuanto a dinero y localizacion geografica, mejor compra un arduino y el modulo ultrasonico y sigue exactamentr las instrucciones de algun videotutorial de arduino +sensor ultrasonico... no hay falla... funciona porque funciona... si sigues interesado empieza a ver mas videotutoriales para aprender C...
Del consejo de los PICS yo no lo recomiendo... es un poco mas laborioso y se requiere de mayor conocimiento y puedes tardar mucho mas. (Es mi opinion)
Asi que si quieres un kit, pues un Kit, sino solo un arduino. Para ese proyecto te recomiendo un Arduino UNO... es el basico... si te interesas por ellos pues piensas en algun kit.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 3, 2021)

Habria que preguntarse al susodicho.. el por que o para que...para poder sugerir otras opciones....
Por eso pregunto... para que estas haciendo ese invento??


----------



## J2C (Abr 3, 2021)

Pues se los ha dicho aquí:



casicasi dijo:


> .......
> De todas las formas os explico porque he optado por este sensor chino, por barato lo primero.
> La idea es solo utilizar un sensor ultrasónico barato y un circuito barato *para detectar si realmente han cogido mis 2 cubos de basura o solo uno, detrás de cada circuito de estos circuitos poner en cada uno un contador de esos que venden baratos añadiéndole, esto ya lo tengo, un temporizador que si el cubo no está durante 3s se activa un relé*.
> Tal vez todo esto se pedirá hacer con un pic pero a tanto no llego y lo voy haciendo por partes.
> Espero no haberos aburrido y hecho perder el tiempo.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 3, 2021)

Ah... héchele mano al led ...a picar conectar y listo


----------



## papirrin (Abr 3, 2021)

Ah! Algo que se me olvido comentar... yo tengo el sensor ultrasonico y el arduino... en el caso de optar por el arduino si falla la modificacion como te han sugerido, estaria dispuesto a echarte la mano con el codigo para qie relices el proyecto


----------



## casicasi (Abr 5, 2021)

casicasi dijo:


> Este sensor volumétrico dual, es decir, cada lado detecta la distancia atraves de líneas de led y en el centro te va indicando la distancia con 2display de 7 segmentos.
> Mi pregunta es, ¿ Como saco "SOLO" la señal del último led de cada esquina? Es decir si solo marca el sensor derecho solo se ilumina el último led y si es el sensor izquierdo solo el último led de la izq y si son los dos a la vez, pues... Los dos últimos.
> El problema es que en el C.I. no sale referencia ninguna.
> ¿Sabéis cómo funciona y como hacerlo??
> ...


Me he liado la manta a la cabeza y he desoldado integrado y módulo led.
La imagen con los números:
Si alimentamos Liz (pin 12) negativo con positivo a cada número que indica cada led, ejm. Pin 12 y pin 1, se ilumina led 1 de la izq, si  Ldr (Pin 6) y pin 1, se ilumina led 1 de la drch y para los segmentos alimentar DPiz (Display izq) con cada número, se ilumina cada segmento y DPdr (display drch) con cada número se ilumina cada segmento.
En fin. Que lo que buscaba está sacando la señal del pin 1 - pin 6 (LDrch) y pin 1 - pin 12 Liz).
Se activa con 600mA.
Ahora solo me queda hacer de estas conexiónes unas salidas al contador, supongo que tendré que hacer un pequeño interruptor con transistor en base a esos 600mA.
Sigo con ello.


papirrin dijo:


> Ah! Algo que se me olvido comentar... yo tengo el sensor ultrasonico y el arduino... en el caso de optar por el arduino si falla la modificacion como te han sugerido, estaria dispuesto a echarte la mano con el codigo para qie relices el proyecto


He encargado un kit de aprendizaje, si no te importa, cuando lo tenga en mis manos comenzaré a preguntarte. 
Gracias si da gusto aprender


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 5, 2021)

Imagínate que tienes 1 solo display.
Ese display tiene cada segmento.
a,b,c,d,e,f,g.

Para que trabajen todos los displays, cada uno tiene su común.
Solo va a ser activado 1 a la vez.
 En este caso tienes un display customizado por el fabricante pero funciona igual a un multipliplexado comercial.


----------



## casicasi (Abr 5, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Imagínate que tienes 1 solo display.
> Ese display tiene cada segmento.
> a,b,c,d,e,f,g.
> 
> ...


Todo lo he hecho por si alguno quiere investigar más cositas.
Por cierto he de decir, que no soporta muy bien los encendidos y apagados con tensiones a 18v, he tenido que cambiar una smd de 33ohmios, había muerto.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 5, 2021)

Un coche debería achicharrarse su electrónica a esos voltajes.

Lo primero en dañarse es la batería y las bobinas se dañan por encima de los 14.7v.


----------



## casicasi (Abr 5, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Un coche debería achicharrarse su electrónica a esos voltajes.
> 
> Lo primero en dañarse es la batería y las bobinas se dañan por encima de los 14.7 V.


Lo he estado probando con una fuente y llevando al límite según la web de venta.
Va a ir conectado a 12 V.

Ahora me queda pensar como actuar con la tensión de 3 V del led seleccionado y activar el contador, que también funciona a 12 V.
Explico el funcionamiento:
Cuando el sensor actúa la patillas del led reciben los 60 mA, creo que aplicando esto entre base y emisor y entre colector y alimentación 12 podré activar el contador!!


----------



## J2C (Abr 5, 2021)

@casicasi que es lo que consume 600 mA?, todo el aparato (plaqueta+display) o solo el display?.

Haz realizado una *muy buena ingeniería inversa del display*, se que te resulto tedioso/engorroso pero la has hecho *muy bien*!!!.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## casicasi (Abr 5, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> @casicasi que es lo que consume 600 mA?, todo el aparato (plaqueta+display) o solo el display?.
> 
> Haz realizado una *muy buena ingeniería inversa del display*, se que te resulto tedioso/engorroso pero la has hecho *muy bien*!!!.
> 
> ...


Me equivoqué son 60 mA el consumo máximo que entrega el circuito Para alimentar el diodo (1) rojo que sería correspondiente al de la foto que os he puesto.


----------



## casicasi (Abr 6, 2021)

De nuevo solicito ayuda.
situación 0 - sin presencia en el sensor la tensión en patillas del diodo led, que quiero utilizar, es de 3.62v y corriente 0mA, no se ilumina
situación 2 - con presencia en el sensor la tensión en patillas del diodo led es de 1.50v y corriente 1mA y luciendo.
¿con los mínimos componentes posibles como hago para activar un transistor o lo que creais conveniente para que me alimente el contador que creía funcionaba a 12v y resulta que funciona a 5v también!!?
Teniendo en cuenta que la propia placa de los led va a 5v ¿Qué puedo hacer?
gracias otra vez.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 6, 2021)

Pues creo que hay un problema en la forma que realizas la medición.
Cuándo tengas 3.6V en terminales de un LED debería circular corriente muy superior a que cuándo tengas 1.5V en sus terminales.
Sucede que si está multiplexado, no servirá de mucho medir la tensión, más bien la corriente, que aunque sea pulsante será de más ayuda.
Lo que puedes hacer es intercalar en serie a ese LED, un optoacoplador(quizás sea necesario reducir el valor de una resistencia limitadora, pero 1ro. vemos cómo se comporta).
Volviendo, de esa manera en los terminales del transistor del opto, tendrás reflejado el comportamiento del LED.
Ahora sólo es necesario añadir un filtro RC vinculado a un op-amp, en la salida para envolver las pulsaciones del multiplexado.
Busca detector de umbral con op-amps.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 6, 2021)

No midas el voltaje en el led.. eso no sirve...
Debes medir respecto a tierra... y realiza un diagrama para ver como esta ubicado.. para asi sugerir como dar solucion


----------



## casicasi (Abr 7, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> No midas el voltaje en el led.. eso no sirve...
> Debes medir respecto a tierra... y realiza un diagrama para ver como esta ubicado.. para asi sugerir como dar solucion


Me vuelvo a liar la manta a las cabeza y todo sea por aprender de vosotros.
Donde pone "si activo", en el cuadrante, es cuando el LED n1 está activado, de cada barra, vamos que lo que detecta está encima, prácticamente.
A ver si hay suerte y alguien se le ocurre algo.

Por cierto, ya tengo el kit starter de Arduino, si alguien quiere comenzar a realizar este mismo proyecto en Arduino, estoy dispuesto a comenzar a aprender!!

Un saludo.

Asíi queda la historia, los 2 led que necesito en el momento que reciben los mA se iluminan.
¿Algún circuito que se active con mA??


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 7, 2021)

Hay que corroborar que los ánodos de los LEDs, no estén compartidos(cómo una matriz)


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 7, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hay que corroborar que los ánodos de los LEDs, no estén compartidos(cómo una matriz)



29 segmentos (LED) y solo 12 pines... casi 100% seguro que están en una matriz. Incluso es raro que usen otra tectónica como puede ser la del Charlieplexing ya que sobrarían 6 pines, ademas de complicar muchísimo el código.

Con los LED actuales, que con menos de 1mA ya se iluminan (no a full pero si son visibles al ojo) un multímetro no debería tener ningún problema en encenderlos. Con eso en mente y mas aun con el display desoldado y las instrucciones que di antes se puede levantar la matriz sin ningún problema.

Una vez se tienen los dos pines que controla el LED, se necesitara un circuito que "mire" los dos estados (ánodo y cátodo), no se puede basar en uno solo (al estar compartido).

La mas fácil es usar el optoacoplador en paralelo al LED como han mencionado varias veces. Aunque hay que tener en cuenta que hay que agregar un retardo para que el contador no cuente de mas. (Oscilación).

La mas difícil es un circuito que puede ser echo de muchas formas. El siguiente es un engendro mio (y por lo tal hay que ser precavidos porque casi seguro que tiene algún error):



R3 y C1 forman un circuito de retardo, sus valores deberán ser elegidos correctamente dependiendo del tiempo que se busque.

Sin contar con el transistor Q3 (Todo el circuito de la derecha), el circuito entrega a la salida una tensión alta (a través de R6) mientras haya un objeto cerca (LED del sensor prendido). Apenas se deje de detectar y pasado un tiempo, la salida pasa a estado bajo indicando la falta del objeto a sensar.

Si se quiere invertir el comportamiento anterior se puede colocar el circuito de la derecha (Incluso se puede usar otro transistor NPN con la misma configuración que Q5 + R6, queda a gusto del constructor).

(No simule ni construí el circuito, puede que Q1 y Q2 no se saturen lo suficiente como para apagar a Q5, dependiendo de la tensión de Q1 y Q2 puede que haya que agregar un diodo común o un pequeño zener entre la unión del colector de Q1/R3 y la unión de base de Q5/C1).


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 7, 2021)

los leds normalmente consumen 15mA
debes hacer una simple formula de ley de ohm:

V=IxR

despejando:

R=V/I

dejando suponiendo que entrega la fuente 5v:

R=(Vfuente-Vled)/Iled

dejando:

R=(5v-1.2v)/15mA

R= 253.333333333333333333333333333333333 ohms
 R= 220 ohms seria lo mejor para una fuente de 5v.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 7, 2021)

Ups, me falto una resistencia (para que C1 se cargue a casi Vcc y no a 0.6v solamente) :



Agrego ademas donde iría el diodo y como seria el circuito si en vez de usar el PNP de la derecha se invierte el funcionamiento con el NPN.


----------



## J2C (Abr 7, 2021)

El display esta matrizado/multiplexado pero se ha liado al identificarlos en esta imagen:

​
Si los identifica como le sugerí en mi post *#37* sería todo muy sencillo, de acuerdo a esta imagen: 

​
Incluso a los led's de ambos laterales.


Ya sabe que con:

#2 - Dpdr (dígito de la derecha) [cátodo común]
#6 - Ldr    (led de la derecha) [cátodo común]
#8 - Dpiz  (dígito de la izquierda) [cátodo común]
#12 - Liz  4  (led de la izquierda) [cátodo común]


Lo único que no me cierra es que difieren los segmentos de los dígitos con los led's, *e incluso el pin #12 se lo asigna al segmento G de los displays siendo que es el común de los led's* !!!!, supongo que en algún momento al dar vuelta el display se confundió las numeraciones.



Por otra parte, le reitero mi pedido de mi post *#37*:



J2C dijo:


> ..........
> 
> Has colocado dos imágenes, pero *cuando puedas coloca dos más de ambos laterales que aún no has posteado. Capaz que obtenemos alguna ayuda*.
> 
> .........


de fotos de los costados de dicho display, me parece raro que no tengan ninguna inscripción como para poder realizar una búsqueda de la datasheet.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 7, 2021)

Yo lo que hago para no dañar leds es usar una pila de botón.

Debes identificar primero los comunes.
Y después los segmentos.

Vaz bien 👍🏽.


----------



## casicasi (Abr 7, 2021)

@J2C los pines están comprobados dos veces. Esta todo correcto. Como lo pinto.
Por otra parte los laterales del display son blancos sin ninguna notación, si fuera diferente lo hubiera fotografiado, por eso he colgado todas las fotos de todas las caras.

Tengo todo desoldado, he sacado está imagen a una board y he obtenido estos datos.
Donde indica apagados es porque el sensor no está detectando. Donde indica encendidos es porque los sensores han detectado lo colocado a 5 cm del sensor, vamos que de la linea de led es el más pegado al display de segmentos y en las fotos anteriores pertenece a los 1.
Os aseguro que funciona, si solo "Tapo" el sensor de la izq, funciona el LED de la izquierda y lo mismo si hago lo mismo con el de la derecha.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 7, 2021)

No se para que mides otros led.. si solo pediste el ultimo led.. solo eso pediste...
Como dice el amigo...  empieza conectando el led ultimo a un optoacoplador y consigues 

Lo otro todavia no dices si es matricial o led a led... porfavor aclara

Lo otro necesito informes a donde van conectado esos led osea el ultimo...
Un diagrama por favor de la conexion de los led.... osea a donde o que integrados estan conectados


----------



## casicasi (Abr 7, 2021)

@emilio177
Intento utilizar el led de cada lado, más pegado a los segmentos, en la foto lo he numerado con los número 1.

Una vez detectado que se iluminan, estos dos led que solo necesito, alimentando los pines 12 - 1 y 6 - 1, desueldo todo el grupo Unido de display y segmentos.
Una vez todo desoldado, monto unos diodos con la configuración arriba indicada, solo esos dos led y soldados a los pines que te comento 12-1 y 1-6, si obtengo las mediciones que he puesto en esta imagen.
Ahora mi problema es como activar un circuito cuando se ilumina cada led, es decir, cuando circula 1mA de corriente por ellos.
Espero haber aclarado.
Esto lo voy haciendo a ratitos de tiempo. Espero no os moleste.
Y si es por pruebas, no hay problema, vosotros me decís y yo pruebo.
Un saludo.


----------



## J2C (Abr 7, 2021)

@casicasi 



casicasi dijo:


> ......
> Por otra parte los laterales del display son blancos sin ninguna notación, si fuera diferente lo hubiera fotografiado, por eso he colgado todas las fotos de todas las caras.
> 
> ...........


En ningún posteo anterior lo dijiste, piensa que solo tu tienes los materiales a la vista y si no respondes lo que te preguntan no se te puede orientar correctamente.


*Otro punto:*



casicasi dijo:


> @J2C los pines están comprobados dos veces. Esta todo correcto. Como lo pinto.
> ...........



Y disculpa mi insistencia, pues si has comprobado dos veces te aseguro que *has cometido dos veces el mismo error* y esta imagen te lo muestra:



Las coincidencias de las flechas *B* y *C* son raras de encontrar en display's matrizados/multiplexados, pero lo que indica la flecha *A* es *un IMPOSIBLE* pues *no puede ser el común del dígito de la derecha y a su vez encender el segmento B de ese mismo dígito*.

Me tome la molestia de perder media hora de mi tiempo para demostrarlo, ya que lo usual en los fabricantes de este tipo de dispositivos matrizados/multiplexados y en este caso de tener  2 dígitos de "7 segmentos + 1 punto decimal" (8 pines) + dos laterales de 7 led's (que son equivalentes a 2 dígitos de 7 segmentos..

Sumo 8 pines de los 7 segmentos + punto decimal + los 7 led's y 4 pines de los 4 dígitos lógicos es igual a los 12 pines de contacto que posee ese dispositivo.


Pero insisto, la coincidencia que aparece indicada con la letra *A* es *UN IMPOSIBLE*  y eso me indica lo que sostuve en mi post #58 que en algún momento se te confundio la numeración de los pines. No lo tomes a mal, solo intento ayudarte con otro punto de vista pero que sin que pueda yo conocer bien la disposición de los pines no puedo generar la idea para decirla.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 7, 2021)

casicasi dijo:


> @emilio177
> Intento utilizar el led de cada lado, más pegado a los segmentos, en la foto lo he numerado con los número 1.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265491
> Una vez detectado que se iluminan, estos dos led que solo necesito, alimentando los pines 12 - 1 y 6 - 1, desueldo todo el grupo Unido de display y segmentos.
> ...


Pero mí Amigo! Se ha aclarado de cómo detectar cada LED hasta el hartazgo! Sólo debes detenerte a leer más detenidamente los comentarios.
Debes conectar un OPTOACOPLADOR entre pin #1 y #12 y otro OPTOACOPLADOR entre pin #1 y #6.
Luego a la salida de ambos debe añadirse un filtro RC y un opamp en modo detector de umbral!
Ésto lo vengo mencionando desde el principio! No sé cómo ayudarte ya!


----------



## J2C (Abr 7, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> .....
> Ésto lo vengo mencionando desde el principio! No sé cómo ayudarte ya!



Gudino no te preocupes, es solo lee lo que le cae bien, el resto es como si nada.

No se da cuenta que queremos ayudarlo y de la mejor forma.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 7, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Gudino no te preocupes, es solo lee lo que le cae bien, el resto es como si nada.
> 
> No se da cuenta que queremos ayudarlo y de la mejor forma.


Al parecer es así.
Veamos, si yo tengo ganas de aprender, anotaría cada palabra o sistema  que no conozco.
Por ejem. Detector de ENVOLVENTE: Entonces busco todo el material que encuentro al respecto, lo analizo y llevo a la práctica para entender cómo funciona.
Y seguimos, si alguien menciona DETECTOR de UMBRAL: y allá vamos a estudiarlo!


----------



## casicasi (Abr 7, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> @casicasi
> 
> 
> En ningún posteo anterior lo dijiste, piensa que solo tu tienes los materiales a la vista y si no respondes lo que te preguntan no se te puede orientar correctamente.
> ...


Me explico, cuando alimento pin 12 negativo con todos los pines, compruebo que solo se iluminan los LED de la izq y les asignó el número de pin con el cual se han encendido, es decir pin 12 con negativo y pin 8 positivo se ilumina el primer led de la izq, por eso le pongo número 8 en su interior.
Si alimento pin 12 y pin 1, se ilumina el último led de la drch. De la tira de led de la izq, por eso le pongo el número 1, por el pin alimentado es el 1.
Pasamos al de segmentos, si alimento pin 8 con negativo y pin 12 se ilumina segmento central del grupo de segmentos de la izq., Si alimento pin 8 con negativo y pin 6 se ilumina segmento lateral superior del grupo de segmentos de la izq.
Espero haberte ayudado.


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Pero mí Amigo! Se ha aclarado de cómo detectar cada LED hasta el hartazgo! Sólo debes detenerte a leer más detenidamente los comentarios.
> Debes conectar un OPTOACOPLADOR entre pin #1 y #12 y otro OPTOACOPLADOR entre pin #1 y #6.
> Luego a la salida de ambos debe añadirse un filtro RC y un opamp en modo detector de umbral!
> Ésto lo vengo mencionando desde el principio! No sé cómo ayudarte ya!


Lo he leído y mañana si me hago con todos los componentes lo haré.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 7, 2021)

No te puedes quejar .


----------



## J2C (Abr 7, 2021)

@casicasi



A esto respondiste:



Que realmente no tiene nada que ver tu respuesta con *mi pregunta*. Aunque editaste tu mensaje mientras yo escribía el mio, te confirmo que sigues respondiendo cualquier cosa a mi pregunta en ese momento. No es necesario que lo vuelvas a aclarar

Si bien en algun post tuyo has dicho  que estaban blancos de ambos laterales, no cuesta nada colocar un par de imagenes, piensa que nosotros intentamos ayudarte desinteresadamente a que tu logres tu objetivo.



Por otra parte no has respondido nada respecto a *este grosero error cometido*:



Y menos mal que @switchxxi invirtió muchísimo tiempo de él para buscar lo que tu deberías haber buscado desde el principio.

Ha confirmado lo que sostenía, cometiste varios errores.



switchxxi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 265498Ver el archivo adjunto 265496Ver el archivo adjunto 265497
> 
> No te puedes quejar .



No te preocupes switchixxi este miembro es medio desagradecido



Por otro lado la corriente de 1 mA por los diodos de los optoacopladores es demasiado baja y tienen poca ganancia, también hay que pensar que la duración de esa señal al ser matrizado/multiplexado es display es muy breve y solo probando se sabrá si es útil.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 7, 2021)

Este tema se declara?

Cerrado?
Continuará?

Hagan sus apuestas.💵💵💵💵


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 7, 2021)

Por mi parte.. ya esta cerrado.. no responde a mis preguntas..
Con una pared puedo conversar mejor... me cobija y me da colorcito..
Alguien me puede avisar.. como hago para que no me llegue notificaciones.. me satura mi correo


----------



## J2C (Abr 7, 2021)

Botón superior lado derecho:  "*Dejar de Seguir*"   !!!!!


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 7, 2021)

No sean tan malos, si se ve el esquema -y si es el mismo- se ve que los display son la mitad ánodo común y la otra mitad cátodo común. 🤷‍♂️

Supongo que se cansaron de que le pregunten que configuración tiene, ahora la conversación es:

Cliente - ¿ Es ánodo o cátodo común ?
Fabricante - Si.

Hasta mi se me hubiera complicado levantar el display (aunque con lo cabezón que soy mas tarde o mas temprano hubiese llegado).

(Le sigo encontrando cosas a mi circuito, pero con el diodo del segundo esquema ya se arreglan un par de fallos. Ya se que no se va a usar pero es lindo ejercicio para recordar cosas).


----------



## casicasi (Abr 7, 2021)

@switchxxi  gracias por lo encontrado, porque así puedo darle las gracias a @J2C por decirme que tal vez me equivocase en la numeración, pues tienes razón, si tú sustituyes mis números de las parte superior con los de la parte inferior, justamente te dan todas las conexiones que yo he puesto con números y funciona como te explicaba.
Gracias a todos, me habéis ayudado y cuando tenga la solución material os la mostraré.
Otra puntualización,  cuando se da de comer a un malnutrido lo haces de corazón no para que mañana te devuelva la comida.
Un saludo


switchxxi dijo:


> No sean tan malos, si se ve el esquema -y si es el mismo- se ve que los display son la mitad ánodo común y la otra mitad cátodo común. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Supongo que se cansaron de que le pregunten que configuración tiene, ahora la conversación es:
> 
> ...


Te agradezco tu tiempo. Mil gracias


----------



## J2C (Abr 7, 2021)

switchxxi no soy malo, soy realista. Ya lo dijo Gudino en el post #2 que teniendo tantos led's/segmentos la única forma era por barrido.

Y fueron necesarios 70 o mas posteos para confirmar realmente la disposición de cada pin.




Esto lo dejo por aquí, total nadie lo va a leer:

Dado que tenemos un display de 4 caracteres (usó caracteres para poder hablar igual tanto de dígitos o grupo de led's) de 8 elementos cada uno (si bien un solo dígito tiene 8 elementos, el algoritmo del microcontrolador no cambiará cuando trate a uno u otros).

De lo expuesto y para que sea imperceptible a la vista el titilar provocado por la multiplexación estimo con mucha liviandad un frecuencia de refresco de 50 Hz = 20 mSeg.
Si tarda 20 mSeg para hacer un ciclo, tarda 5 mSeg para cada carácter, dado que cada carácter tiene 8 elementos/segmentos la duración de encendido de un determinado elemento/segmento será como máximo de 625 uSeg. 
Dicho esto deberá tenerse en cuenta que si la corriente que circula por cada led encendido es de 1 mA (como en algún momento se dijo) el *CTR* de los optoacopladores normalmente es muy bajo y variable en esa instancia dificultando su detección por su también brevísimo tiempo de encendido.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## papirrin (Abr 7, 2021)

casicasi dijo:


> Por cierto, ya tengo el kit starter de Arduino, si alguien quiere comenzar a realizar este mismo proyecto en Arduino, estoy dispuesto a comenzar a aprender!


(Comentario rapido... para no complicar el tema en cuanto des por desechada la modificacion del sensor de aparcamiento te sugiero algun link para que comiences con el arduino+sensor ultrasonico. )


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 7, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> switchxxi no soy malo, soy realista. Ya lo dijo Gudino en el post #2 que teniendo tantos led's/segmentos la única forma era por barrido.
> 
> Y fueron necesarios 70 o mas posteos para confirmar realmente la disposición de cada pin.



Solo hacia notar que el display tiene una configuración rarísima. La única que se me ocurre por ahora es que poniendo en paralelo dos y dos bloques se ahorren 2 pines en el microcontrolador. Ademas que si bien están al revés le acertó a los pines 12-1 y 6-1. Ojo que ese esquema que encontré es de un display aleatorio y el primero que apareció, puede que en el que tiene este dado vuelta y sea 12 y 6 los ánodos comunes y 11 y 5 los cátodos comunes.

No confundirse con 11 y 6, de eso solo sabe mucho Fito Páez. 



J2C dijo:


> Esto lo dejo por aquí, total nadie lo va a leer:
> 
> Dado que tenemos un display de 4 caracteres (usó caracteres para poder hablar igual tanto de dígitos o grupo de led's) de 8 elementos cada uno (si bien un solo dígito tiene 8 elementos, el algoritmo del microcontrolador no cambiará cuando trate a uno u otros).
> 
> ...



¿ Ves que si sos malo ? yo si lo leo. 

El problema no viene por la duración del pulso, sino del ciclo, no es lo mismo 625uS encendido y 625uS apagado que 625uS encendido y 10mS apagado.
Seria interesante ver como midió la corriente porque si lo hizo conectando el multímetro directamente entre los pines (sin el display) entonces ese mA es ya un promedio y suficiente para un optoacoplador, y aunque así no fuera se puede agregar otro transistor para formar un darlington. (Obvio que de por medio hay que poner un filtrado/detector para eliminar la frecuencia del barrido).


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 8, 2021)

77 mensajes, y la mayoria diciendole que coloque un optoacoplador, y en ningun caso lei que lo haya hecho.

Pide que con 1mA (que no se de donde lo saca o mide) active "un algo", y les dieron un monton de opciones.

Me parece que primero, y antes de seguir escribiendo, @casicasi deberia realizar absolutamente TODAS las sugerencias, y una vez concluido, que regrese con los datos de todo lo hecho, y recien ahi sigan escribiendo y demas. Sino van a dar vueltas por el mismo lado (parece una calecita ya)


----------



## J2C (Abr 8, 2021)

.

Switch no soy malo, solo me remito a los hechos y como veras no soy el único que objeta tantos posteos al gas !!!!


.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2021)

[ON Topic humor ON]

Gaseemos en el bosque mientras el lobo no está . . .  lobo está ?

Prrrrrrrrr ! 🧳

[ON Topic humor OFF]


----------



## casicasi (Abr 8, 2021)

Pues bien, ya lo tengo hecho y funcionando!!
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 8, 2021)

Pues, no queda más que postees algún video de la demostración!!!!!
Además le puede servir tu proyecto a alguien más!


----------



## casicasi (Abr 8, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Pues, no queda más que postees algún video de la demostración!!!!!
> Además le puede servir tu proyecto a alguien más!


Tranquilo, lo recibirás.
Tus aportes me fueron perfectos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 8, 2021)

casicasi dijo:


> Tranquilo, lo recibirás.
> Tus aportes me fueron perfectos.


No es por mí, sino por la comunidad del foro.


----------

